# U.S. X-Ray Technologist Possibly Moving to Australia



## mritekjb (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone! I'm a newbie to this so please bear with me. I'm an X-ray tech that does CAT scans and MRI Scans. Are there any X-ray techs out there that have migrated and have gotten a job in Australia? Do my certifications here in the U.S. apply or will I hit a brick wall. Thanks!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mritekjb said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm a newbie to this so please bear with me. I'm an X-ray tech that does CAT scans and MRI Scans. Are there any X-ray techs out there that have migrated and have gotten a job in Australia? Do my certifications here in the U.S. apply or will I hit a brick wall. Thanks!


Funnily enough, I have just been researching this for a friend of mine, here in San Francisco who is in the same profession, and is considering the move because we will be moving there. 

If you wish to apply for Permanent Residency (PR) visa (175 or 176):

There are several kinds of radiography professions that are on the skilled occupation list (SOL), each of which will earn you 60 points in the points test.

Radiographer – Medical Diagnostic Radiographer - (AIR)
Radiographer – Nuclear Medicine Technologist 2391-15 - (ANZSNM)
Radiographer – Radiation Therapist 2391-13 - (AIR)
Radiographer – Sonographer 2391-17 - (AIR)

Having said that, you need to be aware that they will be introducing a new, streamlined SOL and it will be a big change form the current list.

If you qualify as a Medical Diagnostic Radiographer, the good news is that the profession is on the current Critical Skills List (CSL) and is a high priority in terms of processing. However, they are abolishing the CSL when the new SOL is released in summer. Also, it seems you might more be suited for Radiation Therapy.

You're probably confused right now, and so are we. The new changes were just announced this week, so its not a great week to get a straight answer. 

Anyway, if you go the PR route, you will need to get a skills assessment done with the relevant assessing body, the main one being AIR. This process can take over a month to complete.

AIR

They will do an assessment of your education and work experience and see if it qualifies you to work in AU. Also to be able to practice in AU you will have to register with the necessary state board when you get a job:

AIR


Instead of applying for PR you could also seek an Employer Sponsored visa, where a company will sponsor you to live and work in AU. This is a little more restrictive, as it requires you to have legitimate work in your profession to remain in the country. PR is an option after several years though I believe.


Some more general questions:

- How old r u?
- How much work experience do you have?
- When were you hoping to move?

Hope that helps a little, and hopefully you'll be able to get more straight answers in coming days.

Mat


----------



## mritekjb (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for replying to my thread. I've working since 2002. I have about 2 years of x-ray experience but haven't shot an x-ray since 2004. I've been doing MRI's since 2003 and still do them today. My main job currently is in CT (CAT Scan or Computed Tomography) which I've been doing for just over a year now.

I will be turning 35 in August but don't plan on moving to Sydney until late next year if my Aussie wife decides she is still unhappy here. There is a 99% chance that we will be moving.

One thing to mention, however is that although I do have a Bachelor of Science degree, it is not in radiology but in Kinesiology which is the study of excersice and human movement. My radiology degree is only an Associates Degree. I've read that the Imaging Technologists in Australia all have their Bachelor's in Radiology. I'm hoping that this does not present a problem.

Another question that I have that I can't find on the internet is the going rate for CT/MRI technologists. Would you happen to know?

Any help or advice you can give will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

-jb


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mritekjb said:


> I will be turning 35 in August but don't plan on moving to Sydney until late next year if my Aussie wife decides she is still unhappy here. There is a 99% chance that we will be moving.


Well, being married to an Aussie certainly makes the move easier, and will not require any of the visa I discussed. You should contact the assessing body for NSW and they should be able to guide you in the right direction. I'm not sure if you will need to have a skills assessment done, or if that is just for the purpose of migration.


----------



## ambrosoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi sir Mat, need advice, I knew how difficult to become a radiographer in Australia because of the requirements, Is there any clinic that has x-ray machine? I really want to go abroad, Im from Philippines with 9 years experience in General Radiography. What about the employer sponsored visa? Is it possible? Thanks..


----------

